# Is this you or do you know him!



## Cavey (Jan 13, 2010)

Difficult one this but for the sake of a owner of a new Nissan GTR needs to be done.

Have you or do you know someone who has purchased a new Nissan GTR from Marshall Cambridge in the last month?

Like all 2011 models it's blue. Also it will have been wrapped in protective film. The surname of the new owner starts with W. If that fits you can you get in contact with me please as you need to be made aware of something that was done to your new car. Anyone reading this please feel free to re-post on other forums. Once I have located the chap and updated him I will post again but can't give any more details at this time.

Thanks
Paul


----------

